# Egg Share



## zoe1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi All

I only found this site a week ago, but i think it is great.

I am an egg shearer and had my e/c last Friday, the hospital collected 16 eggs and 6 of my 8 fertalized. I should of had e/t today but all the eggs are doing we so there was no clear leaders. Now i am having a Blastocyst transfer Wednesday, but im now worried if they will last till then. This is my first tI'me doing IVF and im dreading the 2ww, how do you cope with that?

Good Luck to you all.

xxx ;


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya zoe

Welcome to the egg share board honey 

I am sure ur embies are doing ok sweetie i know its a stressful time

Wishing u lots of  for ET on wednesday

I havent been thru IVF yet (awaiting first cycle in jan) but i am leaving u the link for the Ladies in waiting board (2ww thread) i am sure u will get lots of support there

Ladies in waiting main board :

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html

Ladies in waiting Nov/Dec 2ww with tx

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41054.0.html

Hope this helps
Emilyxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Zoe,

Hope everything went well for you today.

Sorry but I dont have any tips on how to cope with the 2ww - I am hoping to start tx in the New Year, all being well.

Wishing you the very best with your 2ww, sending you some    to help you cope.

Keeping my fingers x-sed for you  , hope everything works out for you.

Take Care

Amanda


----------

